# What's Your Favorite Fresh Salmon Recipe?



## LVDeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Got a big o'l slab of salmon in the freezer. Usually I glaze it with maple syrup, bake it and serve w/wild rice.

What's your favorite? I'm up for trying something new.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't like and don't eat cooked salmon. I like to make gravad laks. It's very easy and oh so good. I either buy commercially frozen salmon or freeze it for a minimum of a week at -18°C (0°F). That way I am assured that any parasites are dead. So, your salmon would work for gravad laks. It can be done in a few hours, I'm told. I use a more conventional recipe that takes a couple of days. Use it any way you would use cold smoked salmon.


----------



## LVDeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Just looked it up and that sounds really good. A couple days doesn't bother me at all. Would you share your recipe?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I assume it still has the skin?  Make a tray of foil, punch holes in it, put a layer of which ever wood chips you prefer. Season your salmon and lay it skin side directly onto the wood chips.  Plop the whole works on the bb, when done you can lift the salmon off beautifully and leave the skin on the wood chips. 



I have the recipe written out somewhere, I'll look for it tomorrow. It's wonderful.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2022)

LVDeb said:


> Just looked it up and that sounds really good. A couple days doesn't bother me at all. Would you share your recipe?



This is what I used last time I made gravad laks:

~ 1/2 lb of frozen salmon (2 pieces) but thawed is fine too. You just don't have to wait until it thaws.
~3 Tblsps dill, chopped to ~ 2-3 cm. My dill was actually still frozen.
1/2 Tlbsp brandy*
1 Tblsp salt
1/2 Tblsp sugar

Mix the salt and sugar together.
Rub it on all the non skin parts of the salmon
Sprinkle the brandy on the the salmon
Put one piece of salmon into a deep dish or other porcelain or Pyrex or similar container. Put it skin side down, if there is skin on your salmon.
Sprinkle the dill over the salmon on the plate.
Put the other piece of salmon on top, skin side up, if there is skin.
Cover with plastic wrap
Put a weight on top of the fish.
Put it in the fridge.
Turn the fish over every 12 hours or so and baste with the brine.
Repeat for 3-4 days. Could be as short as two days without skin. 
Wipe / brush all the salt, sugar, and dill off the salmon and discard. Pat the salmon dry.
Using a very sharp knife, slice the salmon from the flesh side, at an angle so you get large, thin slices. You don't want to cut through the skin. You should be try to leave the skin nearly clean on the inside. I'm not very good at getting large slices yet. Discard the skin. I don't think it would be good for fish stock after soaking in that brine.

I have had to leave it go an extra day or two when I didn't have time to deal with it. I did flip it over every 12 hours. One time I forgot it and it went 24 hours between turns, once. That wasn't a problem either.

The exact amount of the salt sugar combo isn't important. You will wipe it off when it's done. You want enough to have a layer everywhere, but it doesn't need to be thick. The exact amount of brandy isn't important, you just want it moist, not swimming in liquid when you first put it in the fridge. It will make a brine as the salt and sugar draw some liquid out of the salmon. I have read that people who don't want to use alcohol with this use lemon juice, but less than the amount of booze that would be used. I haven't tried that.

*akvavit is more traditional, vodka would work too


----------



## LVDeb (Jul 1, 2022)

I can see I'm going to have to get more salmon.

Thank you both, these look great.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 1, 2022)

Sear it skin down, then add white wine, butter, capers and dill.
Finish in the oven.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2022)

No cooked salmon here either, cured is the way to go.


----------



## chessplayer (Jul 1, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> I assume it still has the skin?  Make a tray of foil, punch holes in it, put a layer of which ever wood chips you prefer. Season your salmon and lay it skin side directly onto the wood chips.  Plop the whole works on the bb, when done you can lift the salmon off beautifully and leave the skin on the wood chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the recipe written out somewhere, I'll look for it tomorrow. It's wonderful.



+1. This is great.

Ever since i saw this method on Cooks Country I have not cooked it any other way.
i do a small modification by starting  the foil with the chips on the grill before i add the salmon. I put the salmon on top when I see wisps of smoke.
I also dry brine  the salmon for about an hour with Paul Prudhomme's Salmon seasoning and a teaspooon of brown sugar. Smoke roast till 130-135 internal.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 1, 2022)

LOL Aha!  you're right!  that's where I got it from, now I know where to look for it.  thanks *chessplayer*!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2022)

Speaking of raw Salmon



Shoyu Salmon Poke



Lomi Lomi Salmon


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2022)

Kgirl, how would you compare the texture and flavour of poke salmon with cold smoked or gravad salmon?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 1, 2022)

It´s been a while since I´ve made this recipe, but it´s a cured fresh salmon (like gravadlax) with a twist.
Take the piece of salmon and rub it with:
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup sea salt
1/2 cup tequila
1/2 cup dill
4 tbsps cracked black pepper
2 tbsps crushed coriander seeds
Wrap the salmon in plastic wrap, with all the goodies inside, and leave in the fridge.
Every 12 hours, take it out, massage it again with the marinade and put it back.
I normally do this for 72 hours.
Slice and enjoy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Kgirl, how would you compare the texture and flavour of poke salmon with cold smoked or gravad salmon?



Wow *taxy*, I had to really think about that.
I'd say that the taste & texture are so different.
Salmon Poke is a simply dressed salad if you will, in soy sauce and some aromatics.  Super easy.

I've made my own cold smoked salmon, which DH loved... hmmm ... I haven't made that in a while, actually any of these for that matter.

Here's the recipe for the Salmon Poke 

I'm thinking that Tamari could be used rather than Soy Sauce, I think.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2022)

So, the poke salmon pretty much has no change it texture or flavour. There are complimentary flavours added on. 

Thanks for the link to your recipe. I can't find the Noh Brand Poke Mix at Amazon.ca. I did find it on Amazon.com. Wow, that's expensive! I think I'll give poke a try at a resto, one that comes with good recommendations.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2022)

taxlady said:


> So, the poke salmon pretty much has no change it texture or flavour. There are complimentary flavours added on.
> 
> Thanks for the link to your recipe. I can't find the Noh Brand Poke Mix at Amazon.ca. I did find it on Amazon.com. Wow, that's expensive! I think I'll give poke a try at a resto, one that comes with good recommendations.



I hadn't look at that Poke mix online in a while... I just pulled it up on the .com, a three pack for $14.50USD isn't bad, that's a little less than $5 per and I can make one pack go many 3-4 rounds, you don't need much.  How much was it for a Canadian customer?
And as a side note, Poke doesn't have to always have the seaweed in it and any sort of sea salt would do fine... try a small batch at home and see what you  think.  I serve it over a bowl of hot steamed rice, and in addition, in Hawaii I'm seeing more and more Brown Rice being used, so there you go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2022)

There are just a few ingredients in the poke mix. If you have access to nori (Japanese seaweed), I imagine it's pretty easy to find a recipe for the proportion of ingredients to use. Or just add to your taste each time you use it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I hadn't look at that Poke mix online in a while... I just pulled it up on the .com, a three pack for $14.50USD isn't bad, that's a little less than $5 per and I can make one pack go many 3-4 rounds, you don't need much. * How much was it for a Canadian customer?*


 It isn't a matter of how much it is - but where it is! LOL not on Amazon.ca at any rate. 

*taxy,* maybe try the Asian market near there?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2022)

If I come across and it isn't too expensive, I will pick some up and give it a go. I'm only mildly curious about it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2022)

Now I'm curious ... so I looked up just Ogo



https://www.nohfoods.com/products/dried-ogo-seaweed

It says that this 1 ounce bag of dried Ogo Seaweed is enough to make 50 pounds of Poke 


*Please take note that Ogo is totally different from Nori 

And Taxy, it's a nice ingredient to Poke, but it is optional, try the recipe without it.


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't have a favorite per se - I like variety....
here's a compilation of ideas:
Cooking For Engineers :: View topic - Salmon wrapped scallops


----------



## LVDeb (Jul 2, 2022)

*face-palm* Poke. Of course. Mahalo, KG.

DCS: The scallop recipe sounds good, unfortunately I'm horribly allergic to the little buggers. All other shellfish? No problem.


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 2, 2022)

'puree' some raw shrimp, add egg binder, form into rounds . . .
instant pseudo scallop.

have you encountered chervil?  it's an old time (flake) herb that does salmon especially well.  fresh never frozen salmon filet - patted dry, squirt of lemon juice, salted wait, wait olive oil coating, into veddy hot pan is a treat to enjoy for it's own flavor - I dislike "over seasoning" - salmon stands on its own. 

but any (pre-done) compote of mushroom /onion /leeks /scallions/  green-yellow-red (bell) pepper /tomato /capers /celery . . . makes for a splendid 'topping.'  

pan sear to loosen the skin, top with compote and finish in the oven.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 2, 2022)

LVDeb said:


> *face-palm* Poke. Of course. Mahalo, KG.
> 
> DCS: The scallop recipe sounds good, unfortunately I'm horribly allergic to the little buggers. All other shellfish? No problem.



You can get all of the great "from Hawaii" products that I can't get anymore.
Yeah, I can order dry goods online, but I soooooooooooo want some Kamaboko (steamed Fish Cake) but the cost for shipping it more than the product  but I'll keep looking.  I saw this place in Vegas, Leilani's Attic, has a special going on right now, free shipping on select items, but they don't offer it.


----------



## LVDeb (Jul 2, 2022)

KG: I'll have to look them up. Hey, do you happen to have a recipe for haupia?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 2, 2022)

LVDeb said:


> KG: I'll have to look them up. Hey, do you happen to have a* recipe for haupia?*



*Deb*, I like this girlie!  Here's her recipe, pretty basic stuff Haupia...
https://www.copymethat.com/r/qd82HnspM/haupia-hawaiian-coconut-pudding/


----------



## LVDeb (Jul 2, 2022)

You just made my day, KG! Gonna make me a big ol'batch of that.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2022)

Thanks Kgirl, I just saved that recipe to CMT.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 2, 2022)

taxlady said:


> So, the poke salmon pretty much has no change it texture or flavour. There are complimentary flavours added on.
> 
> Thanks for the link to your recipe. I can't find the Noh Brand Poke Mix at Amazon.ca. I did find it on Amazon.com. Wow, that's expensive! I think I'll give poke a try at a resto, one that comes with good recommendations.


When I make poke, I use ingredients that are easier to get here -- furitake for a bit of seasoning, and the veg from seaweed salad that I can get at Costco here in BC.  You can probably find those ingredients in Quebec, too?  I love seaweed salad, and use the furitake on rice, veg, fish, lots of things. Worth a try.


----------



## kb0000 (Jul 3, 2022)

The best salmon we ever had was at a restaurant in Seattle--  King Salmon fillet (its a white fish  after cooking, not pink or red) cooked over a blazing Alder wood fire.   Where do you get Alder wood?  Its widely used in kitchen cabinets and wood trim.  We get free buckets of it in the scrap pile at local cabinet makers.  
BTW: Imparting a different flavor than other woods used for smoking, we use it f or everything on the grill.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 3, 2022)

King Salmon is called Chinook here in BC. It's the largest salmon and yes, not highly coloured. There are 5 salmon species here, and I love them all. 

Sockeye is currently in season here, they're selling whole sockeye off the boat down the street from me.

Grilling on a cedar plank is a very popular way to cook salmon here, both whole and filets.  So. easy, and so much flavour.  A little s&p, a squirt of lemon, that's all it needs. Skin side down, you don't have to flip it. Can also cook on a cedar plank in the oven.

But please, do not overcook your salmon. It should be translucent in the centre.  If you see the white albumin squeezing out the sides, it's too hot and you're overcooking it.

I don't like to do much to salmon.  Lemon, a drizzle with butter, soy, minced ginger/garlic/mirin, maybe glaze with dijon, or a sprinkle of aleppo pepper when serving. In my mind, properly cooked salmon is lovely on its own.

  I've grown up eating wild salmon, I love it.  My cousins were commercial salmon and halibut fishermen so we always had a lot of fish in the freezer. But please, just don't overcook it.


Here's a tip - if you're trimming/filleting a whole salmon, save the bits to make salmon burgers! and don't discard the cheek & belly meat, the best part!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2022)

I think Sockeye might be my favorite cold smoked salmon.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 3, 2022)

FrankZ said:


> I think Sockeye might be my favorite cold smoked salmon.


I know! Sometimes I buy a little tub of end cuts, sit in front of the tv and just eat it all!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2022)

FrankZ said:


> I think Sockeye might be my favorite cold smoked salmon.



Even better than cold smoked Atlantic salmon? I'm asking because, I had some Pacific cold smoked salmon once that didn't have much flavour. I didn't notice which species of salmon it was and I have been wary of Pacific salmon ever since.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 3, 2022)

summer57 said:


> But please, do not overcook your salmon. I*t should be translucent in the centre*.  If you see the white albumin squeezing out the sides, it's too hot and you're overcooking it.
> 
> Here's a tip - if you're trimming/filleting a whole salmon, save the bits to make salmon burgers! and don't discard the cheek & belly meat, the best part!



Once, at a BBQ, had skewers of salmon cubes. Everything was absolutely delish until I hit the centre of the cubes which were what you (summer) would call perfect. 
I gagged them down but had a hard time keeping them there. LOL, my son saw my discomfort and had a hard time not breaking into a belly laugh.  

Don't get me wrong, I love salmon and I don't want it dried and tough, but I do want it cooked thru!  I also love smoked salmon but it must be sliced super razor thin or else the gag reflex comes into play.  
 Have no idea why...

Again - fresh salmon to make burgers absolutely _ROCKS_!  but it had better be cooked all the way thru! 

Growing up in landlocked Ontario - anything salmon was usually from a can. I liked tuna salad, but not salmon... (both being from cans... go figure) (and this from an offspring of a Maritimer)

nor will I eat the recently popular tuna steaks. I once told a friend and afficionado of tuna steaks, "If you invite me for supper with tuna, it had better come out of a can!"


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 3, 2022)

oh yeah,  almost forgot.. 

I have about 11 recipes for salmon that are my favourites, including just a simple poached and pan fried.

and then another 12 or 14? recipes not even tried but in my binder...  I actually threw out about 4 recipes while going thru them today, as ones I had lost interest in and I knew I would never get to.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 3, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Even better than cold smoked Atlantic salmon? I'm asking because, I had some Pacific cold smoked salmon once that didn't have much flavour. I didn't notice which species of salmon it was and I have been wary of Pacific salmon ever since.


 Wild Pacific salmon is very different from Atlantic salmon, which is  farmed.  I believe the wild Atlantic fishery in the US and Canada is  still closed to commercial fishery, and the Atlantic salmon you see in  the stores is cultured and raised within cages of some kind.

  Wild salmon's texture is firmer, leaner and has a stronger flavour.  I've had Atlantic salmon at restaurants, and find it bland and quite  mushy. It's also thicker, I guess because the fish don't exercise and  are fed.  I'm sure there are very good Atlantic salmon out there, but  it's not typically found around here, and it's a different species than  Pacific salmon. 

  It makes sense, really, that Pacific salmon is firmer, more muscular and more flavourful than farmed Atlantic salmon.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2022)

summer57 said:


> Wild Pacific salmon is very different from Atlantic salmon, which is  farmed.  I believe the wild Atlantic fishery in the US and Canada is  still closed to commercial fishery, and the Atlantic salmon you see in  the stores is cultured and raised within cages of some kind.
> 
> Wild salmon's texture is firmer, leaner and has a stronger flavour.  I've had Atlantic salmon at restaurants, and find it bland and quite  mushy. It's also thicker, I guess because the fish don't exercise and  are fed.  I'm sure there are very good Atlantic salmon out there, but  it's not typically found around here, and it's a different species than  Pacific salmon.
> 
> It makes sense, really, that Pacific salmon is firmer, more muscular and more flavourful than farmed Atlantic salmon.



But, my issue with the smoked Pacific salmon that I had was that it was bland. It had almost no flavour. Maybe it was farmed. I don't know. But, I do now have a source for wild, sustainably caught salmon from British Columbia. I'm just afraid to try it until I know which species are flavourful and which are blander / milder.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 3, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Once, at a BBQ, had skewers of salmon cubes. Everything was absolutely delish until I hit the centre of the cubes which were what you (summer) would call perfect.
> I gagged them down but had a hard time keeping them there. LOL, my son saw my discomfort and had a hard time not breaking into a belly laugh.  ...


I guess you're not a sushi fan! or poke, for that matter.,  I'm like that with eggs, a runny yoke makes me want to gag.


The restaurants around here ask if you want your salmon cooked rare, medium, or well-done. I haven't noticed that in other parts of the country.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Even better than cold smoked Atlantic salmon? I'm asking because, I had some Pacific cold smoked salmon once that didn't have much flavour. I didn't notice which species of salmon it was and I have been wary of Pacific salmon ever since.



Even better.

Not kicking Atlantic salmon off my... bagel... mind you.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 3, 2022)

FrankZ said:


> Even better.
> 
> Not kicking Atlantic salmon off my... bagel... mind you.


I totally agree!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2022)

FrankZ said:


> Even better.
> 
> Not kicking Atlantic salmon off my... bagel... mind you.



Cool. Did you happen to notice which species?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2022)

summer57 said:


> I guess you're not a sushi fan! or poke, for that matter.,  I'm like that with eggs, a runny yoke makes me want to gag.
> 
> 
> The restaurants around here ask if you want your salmon cooked rare, medium, or well-done. I haven't noticed that in other parts of the country.



Definitely NOT a sushi fan! or poke! or ceviche!  Like runny yolks though. lol: 

Funny, don't ever remember having salmon in a restaurant. Just not something I would order. Keep in mind I also can't remember the last time I went to a restaurant with enough quality to even serve salmon.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 4, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Cool. Did you happen to notice which species?



I've never noticed it with Atlantic salmon.  I have had some really good stuff from Scotland.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2022)

I think Atlantic Salmon is Scottish too. but more of the yellow stripe crossed with the blue and a bit of green.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 4, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Definitely NOT a sushi fan! or poke! or ceviche!  Like runny yolks though. lol:
> 
> Funny, don't ever remember having salmon in a restaurant. Just not something I would order. Keep in mind I also can't remember the last time I went to a restaurant with enough quality to even serve salmon.


Just the word 'runny yolk' puts me off, yet I can eat century egg, which puts off a lot of people.  We each have such different tastes.

There are definitely regional differences in restaurants and experiences. I was at a national conference in Victoria BC, and, of course, salmon and other seafood was on the (excellent) buffet at a high-end hotel. Some of the people at my table were from Ontario & the Prairies, and more than one person had no idea what to do with the mussels, clams, oysters, and said they rarely ate fish. 

On the other hand, I've been to conferences in Halifax where lobster was freely served, which is unusual here. We get a lot of crab, which is a lot more work to eat lol.

Virtually every restaurant here serves salmon, and specifies if it's wild caught or farmed. You can usually ask for an upgrade to wild, though wild salmon is typically served.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2022)

Dad was from the Maritimes. We often spent summers there.  So fish and shellfish were not strangers to us in mid Ontario. 

He used to have huge wood barrels of oysters shipped in for their annual anniversary every year (oct).


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2022)

FrankZ said:


> I've never noticed it with Atlantic salmon.  I have had some really good stuff from Scotland.



Oops, I meant did you notice the species of Pacific salmon.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2022)

LOL...  is "annual anniversary" a bit redundant?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> LOL...  is "annual anniversary" a bit redundant?


Only slightly. "Annual anniversary every year" is killing it, though [emoji1787]


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Funny how when we talk we don't notice things like that, but _writte_n - boy it sure pops up!


----------



## LVDeb (Jul 5, 2022)

Annual anniversary every year once a year.

(couldn't resist)


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 5, 2022)

LOL, LVDeb, good one! 

Actually after all this talk about salmon, got me a piece yesterday and threw it on the grill in foil.  A rub of oil, sprinkle with S&P and a tiny bit of sugar....  

DELISH!!!!!!


----------



## IC 2.0 (Aug 19, 2022)

I love salmon. It's one of my favorite fishes to eat both raw and cooked. One dish I make frequently is a riff on Roy Yamaguchi's Hibachi Salmon with Ponzu. I use the same marinade (equal parts soy sauce/sugar) but I let my salmon marinate for at least 24 hours, and sometimes up to 48. The fish does not break down, and you get a better glaze when you cook it.

The sauce is a homemade spicy ponzu with crispy fried garlic added in for flavor and texture. I like to cook this under the broiler to caramelize the surface, but still keeping the interior of the salmon cooked no more than medium. To me it's more consistent than grilling or pan searing.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 19, 2022)

My go-to salmon recipe -- and living in a fishing town, I eat a lot of it -- is the same one I used for the sablefish in the Sturgeon thread.

Pinbone the filet, marinate in white miso, mirin, sake (or xiaoxiing wine) and soy, then broil in the toaster oven fo 5 - 8 minutes, depending on thickness.  Fast and prefect!  (Pacific salmon, any variety).

https://www.seriouseats.com/miso-glazed-salmon-in-the-toaster-oven-recipe


----------



## IC 2.0 (Aug 19, 2022)

summer57 said:


> My go-to salmon recipe -- and living in a fishing town, I eat a lot of it -- is the same one I used for the sablefish in the Sturgeon thread.
> 
> Pinbone the filet, marinate in white miso, mirin, sake (or xiaoxiing wine) and soy, then broil in the toaster oven fo 5 - 8 minutes, depending on thickness.  Fast and prefect!  (Pacific salmon, any variety).
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/miso-glazed-salmon-in-the-toaster-oven-recipe



Summer, have you ever tried Misoyaki Sablefish/Butterfish or Salmon? Similar technique like what you mentioned, except you marinate a lot longer. 48 hours is best, and the finished product will be a little sweeter. 

A classic recipe with the technique is below. You don't need to make the butter sauce, the fish is good just on it's own. I learned how to make this as a line cook working at Roy's in Hawaii a long time ago, and I still use this recipe to this day. 

https://www.today.com/recipes/hawai...erfish-kim-chee-lime-butter-sauce-wbrp9361150


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 19, 2022)

IC 2.0 said:


> Summer, have you ever tried Misoyaki Sablefish/Butterfish or Salmon? Similar technique like what you mentioned, except you marinate a lot longer. 48 hours is best, and the finished product will be a little sweeter.
> 
> A classic recipe with the technique is below. You don't need to make the butter sauce, the fish is good just on it's own. I learned how to make this as a line cook working at Roy's in Hawaii a long time ago, and I still use this recipe to this day.
> 
> https://www.today.com/recipes/hawai...erfish-kim-chee-lime-butter-sauce-wbrp9361150



I had a recipe for Butterfish somewhere, but can't find it now.
GREAT!
Now I need to make it 
*IC*, you worked at Roy's in Kahala?  One of our favs, for sure!!


----------



## summer57 (Aug 19, 2022)

IC 2.0 said:


> I love salmon. It's one of my favorite fishes to eat both raw and cooked. One dish I make frequently is a riff on Roy Yamaguchi's Hibachi Salmon with Ponzu. I use the same marinade (equal parts soy sauce/sugar) but I let my salmon marinate for at least 24 hours, and sometimes up to 48. The fish does not break down, and you get a better glaze when you cook it.
> 
> The sauce is a homemade spicy ponzu with crispy fried garlic added in for flavor and texture. I like to cook this under the broiler to caramelize the surface, but still keeping the interior of the salmon cooked no more than medium. To me it's more consistent than grilling or pan searing.




I use ponzu with ling cod, hake and other white fish, but rarely with salmon. I don't use spices/garlic with salmon, either.


With salmon, I like to keep it simple.  And yes, rare to medium is fine with me!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2022)

FrankZ said:


> I think Sockeye might be my favorite cold smoked salmon.



We have started buying some cold smoked, wild caught, Pacific sockeye. Yes, that is delicious salmon.

I could buy some land based farmed salmon that is cold smoked, but I would have to taste some first. Closed system, land based fish farming is prone to having geosmin in the water. Geosmin is the chemical responsible for the "earthy" scent of petrichor (the smell of a light rain on soil) and the earthy taste of beets. I do not want it in fish. I read that it is the reason that some people don't like freshwater fish. Well, I'm one of the people who don't like freshwater fish, even though I haven't noticed geosmin in it. If I ever try some freshwater fish again, I will try to notice if I can detect it.


----------



## IC 2.0 (Aug 20, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I had a recipe for Butterfish somewhere, but can't find it now.
> GREAT!
> Now I need to make it
> *IC*, you worked at Roy's in Kahala?  One of our favs, for sure!!



Yeah, I worked at the original Roy’s Hawaii Kai in the late 90’s for about 2 years.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> We have started buying some cold smoked, wild caught, Pacific sockeye. Yes, that is delicious salmon.
> 
> I could buy some land based farmed salmon that is cold smoked, but I would have to taste some first. Closed system, land based fish farming is prone to having geosmin in the water. Geosmin is the chemical responsible for the "earthy" scent of petrichor (the smell of a light rain on soil) and the earthy taste of beets. I do not want it in fish. I read that it is the reason that some people don't like freshwater fish. Well, I'm one of the people who don't like freshwater fish, even though I haven't noticed geosmin in it. If I ever try some freshwater fish again, I will try to notice if I can detect it.




Interesting about the geosmin in fish, and how it affects the taste. It's occurred to me that I don't think I've ever had freshwater fish, except steelhead, a couple of times.  

Is steelhead considered a freshwater fish here on the west coast? I think it also spends part of its life in the ocean, too?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 20, 2022)

summer57 said:


> Interesting about the geosmin in fish, and how it affects the taste. It's occurred to me that I don't think I've ever had freshwater fish, except steelhead, a couple of times.
> 
> *Is steelhead considered a freshwater fish *here on the west coast? I think it also spends part of its life in the ocean, too?



Good question. Salmon spend some time in freshwater and some time in the ocean. I cannot stand the taste of cooked salmon, but I love it cold smoked or gravad.


----------



## LovelyLinda (Aug 21, 2022)

Salmon? No thank-you! Chicken is the only meat for me!


----------



## HeyItsSara (Aug 22, 2022)

salmon gives me hives


----------



## Ralf Pi (Sep 6, 2022)

See on google "Yogurt and Spice Roasted Salmon" recipes. All of them are more or less the same regarding ingredients and taste.


----------



## Maistoprofas (Sep 7, 2022)

It is quite simple. Just heat oven to 375°F. Place a large piece of foil on rimmed baking sheet, place salmon fillet on top (skin side down, pink side up). Crimp edges of foil around salmon to make a little "boat".

Then season: Combine melted butter and minced garlic. Brush half of mixture over salmon. Combine remaining ingredients in a small bowl, evenly sprinkle over salmon. Drizzle with remaining garlic butter.

And finally bake: Bake salmon for 15-22 minutes, depending on preferred doneness (see notes for internal temperatures). Baste salmon with juices halfway through baking, if desired. Once done, remove salmon from oven and rest for 5 minutes, then serve.


----------

